# Choosing a bike for the BC Bike Race



## habaden (Sep 16, 2019)

Looking to pick up a short travel bike to start training for some stage races with the goal being eventually BC Bike Race.

I've narrowed my selection down to the usual suspects but wanted to see what people who have some experience with stage races think.

Revel Ranger
Epic Evo
Rocky Mountain Element
Pivot Trail 429
Ibis Ripley
I've not ruled out true XC race bikes but for now, I think I want something with a bit more squish for comfort for the long days.


----------



## B. Rock (Mar 9, 2011)

FWIW I did the 2017 race on a Devinci Atlas. At the time it was progressive for xc - 69* head angle, shorter chainstays, 130f/110r. 2.4 tire up front, 2.2 in rear, 180mm rotors, dropper post. It was a great setup for the race and I was having more fun than the guys and gals on the featherweight bikes with less travel. XC bikes have come so far that you'd be hard pressed to go wrong with any of the above bikes.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Oops, never mind.


----------



## xjbaylor (Sep 22, 2006)

I would absolutely ride my Revel Ranger in that race, I think it would be a great fit. If you want to trade a little bit of capability and suspension design for weight, or you like the geo better, the Epic Evo or Element would both be great options as well. Between those three I don't think you could make a bad decision.


----------



## jdr120 (Dec 7, 2009)

What is your goal for the race? I'd go with the Rocky (I own a 2017 BC Edition). I rode the Singletrack6 with it (w/ ardent race tires) and loved it. It was fast and handled the BC trails with ease. I've ridden it in Squamish and all over the western states. It's a good balance of a race and capable trail bike. But I'm biased, I've ridden the hell out of it the past 4 years, and still runs amazing. It also has room for 2 water bottles (that is what sold me on it originally)...

But really, you can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## habaden (Sep 16, 2019)

jdr120 said:


> What is your goal for the race? I'd go with the Rocky (I own a 2017 BC Edition). I rode the Singletrack6 with it (w/ ardent race tires) and loved it. It was fast and handled the BC trails with ease. I've ridden it in Squamish and all over the western states. It's a good balance of a race and capable trail bike. But I'm biased, I've ridden the hell out of it the past 4 years, and still runs amazing. It also has room for 2 water bottles (that is what sold me on it originally)...
> 
> But really, you can't go wrong with any of them.


My goal is mainly just to finish and have a bike that isn't super harsh on the descents so that I can use that time to recover or even push a little


----------



## Rocket88R (Jan 10, 2013)

I rode the 2018 BCBR on a 2015 Banshee Phantom V1. It had 105mm rear travel, I used a 140mm Fox 34. It was a great ride, my back of the pack finish was all about the rider not the ride. I would recommend the 2022 Banshee Phantom V3. The travel is increased to 115mm and the reach for each size has increased as well.


----------

